# Could anyone tell me why pepcid might be helping my D?



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

I started back on my pepcid(name brand, off brand wasn't worth a dime) a few weeks ago and every since my D has almost went away completely. Don't know if it is a concidence or what. Right now I mostly just have regular bowel movements and sometimes problems with C and I having more gas and bloating, this is the longest I have went without D since my gb surgery. I took pepcid early this year and come to think of it, that is when I started doing better and went for around two months maintaining my weight, then I had Normal, Constipation and D bowel movements. Don't know if this is a positive thing or not, cause I do know it helps the gas on my tummy to have the D, but at least being this away I won't lose no more weight which I can't afford to lose, and the pepcid has help take away my pain in my right chest area, only symptom that is still borthering from tummy I think is that feeling that food is caught in throat and like I have gastristis(sore tummy) in tummy still, doc said that you can have gastristist chronically, still haven't had my scope to check for acid reflux, had to cancel it until the hida scan was done which came back just fine, I'm a big chicken so haven't rechedule yet, and I still watch the fats that I intake, so still on restricted diet.. but hopefully the Gassy tummy and throat problems will go away too? If anyone can shed some light on this, please post. Oh and please excuse my bad spelling tonite, just tired and can't think, been a long day.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I experienced the same thing when I was on pepcid for GERD. My doctor told me that the acid in your stomach can definately aggrivate IBS, so taking the pepcid helped the IBS. I have read posts here on this BB saying that other doctors do not believe this. But I figure that we know so little about IBS, who knows?!I am no longer on pepcid. I went through a complete overhaul of my diet for the GERD and it helped my IBS tremendously also. I eat 6 small meals a day, avoid all citrus and other foods, etc. I went from have D an average of 3-4 times a day, 4-6 days a week to having it 1-2 times a day, 1, sometimes 2, times a week. And it's much less urgent and much less painful. That I can handle.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I experienced the same thing when I was on pepcid for GERD. My doctor told me that the acid in your stomach can definately aggrivate IBS, so taking the pepcid helped the IBS. I have read posts here on this BB saying that other doctors do not believe this. But I figure that we know so little about IBS, who knows?!I am no longer on pepcid. I went through a complete overhaul of my diet for the GERD and it helped my IBS tremendously also. I eat 6 small meals a day, avoid all citrus and other foods, etc. I went from have D an average of 3-4 times a day, 4-6 days a week to having it 1-2 times a day, 1, sometimes 2, times a week. And it's much less urgent and much less painful. That I can handle.


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Thanks Mannie for the info") I guess you and I are the only ones that has had this to happen with pepcid. Only problem is though I am bloating worst, hopefully this will resolve itself soon too. Not having the D as much now hopefully will help me maintain my weight now, don't need to lose not one more pound. Could you tell me what type of foods you eat at your smaller meals? Thanks again for replying







[This message has been edited by LadyM (edited 08-14-2001).]


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Thanks Mannie for the info") I guess you and I are the only ones that has had this to happen with pepcid. Only problem is though I am bloating worst, hopefully this will resolve itself soon too. Not having the D as much now hopefully will help me maintain my weight now, don't need to lose not one more pound. Could you tell me what type of foods you eat at your smaller meals? Thanks again for replying







[This message has been edited by LadyM (edited 08-14-2001).]


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

LadyM, have you tried avoiding dairy? Your symptoms sound like lactose intolerance.If you try it, you have to check processed foods for the ingredients whey, milk powder, casein, and of course lactose.Or it might be intolerance of a different food, that would be worth checking also.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

LadyM, have you tried avoiding dairy? Your symptoms sound like lactose intolerance.If you try it, you have to check processed foods for the ingredients whey, milk powder, casein, and of course lactose.Or it might be intolerance of a different food, that would be worth checking also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2001)

Lady MHave you been checked for an ulcer? I take pepcid for my ulcer and phazyme for the gas. The pepcid seems to help and I think it is because of the acid build up in the intestinal tract which causes me to have the sensation of having D. As long as I can keep the acid or gas build up down I don't seem to have to go as much. I have recently started taking acidophilus and I have experienced a big difference if I don't take it. So yes, I have experienced the help from pepcid also. I am thinking about purchasing stock.Shelia


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2001)

Lady MHave you been checked for an ulcer? I take pepcid for my ulcer and phazyme for the gas. The pepcid seems to help and I think it is because of the acid build up in the intestinal tract which causes me to have the sensation of having D. As long as I can keep the acid or gas build up down I don't seem to have to go as much. I have recently started taking acidophilus and I have experienced a big difference if I don't take it. So yes, I have experienced the help from pepcid also. I am thinking about purchasing stock.Shelia


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Julia, thanks for replying to my post, yes I am lactose intollerate, took a real bad spell with the D for that to finally sink into my head(had the D about 40 times in 12 hours after eating a big ice cream cone, needless to say I was sick for days, ended up in er and as an emerency patient at my doctor's office also), funny thing though wasn't one bit lactose intollerate before my gallbladder surgery but neither did I have major ibs symptoms either. I am still intaking some milk products so that might be the problem on the bloating, I will watch more carefully, thanks







Shelia thanks for replying to my post







Not as yet have I been check for an ulcer, I do so want them to do a upper gi series on me, but all they want to do is ram that scope down my throat and where I am so sensitive to meds, I just am a chicken, don't dread needles or nothing like that, just how will I react to the meds they give me. I reacted pretty bad to the meds after the colonscopy







but I know it is something they need to check me for and I need to be check for a hernia too. I am glad that pepcid help you too







Maybe a few others will read this post and might get some relief from the D, I still can't believe that the pepcid is helping me, I just crossing my fingers that it will continue, my doctor will be thrilled.What is acidophilus?


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Julia, thanks for replying to my post, yes I am lactose intollerate, took a real bad spell with the D for that to finally sink into my head(had the D about 40 times in 12 hours after eating a big ice cream cone, needless to say I was sick for days, ended up in er and as an emerency patient at my doctor's office also), funny thing though wasn't one bit lactose intollerate before my gallbladder surgery but neither did I have major ibs symptoms either. I am still intaking some milk products so that might be the problem on the bloating, I will watch more carefully, thanks








Shelia thanks for replying to my post







Not as yet have I been check for an ulcer, I do so want them to do a upper gi series on me, but all they want to do is ram that scope down my throat and where I am so sensitive to meds, I just am a chicken, don't dread needles or nothing like that, just how will I react to the meds they give me. I reacted pretty bad to the meds after the colonscopy







but I know it is something they need to check me for and I need to be check for a hernia too. I am glad that pepcid help you too







Maybe a few others will read this post and might get some relief from the D, I still can't believe that the pepcid is helping me, I just crossing my fingers that it will continue, my doctor will be thrilled.What is acidophilus?


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

I have read that the stomach produces histamine whch can contribute to diarrhea and that is why the acid blockers help. Pepcid helps me also. I also take Ativan occassionally and was told not to take Tagmet with it , Pepcid was not mentioned. I take Perdiem in the brown bottle and it has really helped my D and urgency VERY MUCH . The bottle says Fiber Therapy and has no laxative in it.I also take digestive enzymes and enteric coated peppermint and acidolphilous and I am doing so much better than just a few weks ago. IBS is really trial and error as what helps one might not help another.


----------



## punkin (Aug 5, 2001)

I have read that the stomach produces histamine whch can contribute to diarrhea and that is why the acid blockers help. Pepcid helps me also. I also take Ativan occassionally and was told not to take Tagmet with it , Pepcid was not mentioned. I take Perdiem in the brown bottle and it has really helped my D and urgency VERY MUCH . The bottle says Fiber Therapy and has no laxative in it.I also take digestive enzymes and enteric coated peppermint and acidolphilous and I am doing so much better than just a few weks ago. IBS is really trial and error as what helps one might not help another.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

A typical day for me is like this... 8 a.m.: small bowl of cereal with very little milk or oatmeal (made with only 1/4 cup quick oats); 10 a.m.: banana; noon: half sandwich or soup and toast; 2-3 p.m.: applesauce, maybe toast or crackers if hungry; supper: whatever I cook, usually low fat, about 1/2-3/4 what a "normal" person would eat; evening: air popped popcorn.Of course, we are all different. Many people on this board cannot tolerate popcorn. So be careful, and consider keeping a journal to find out what foods agree with you and cause the least amount of bloating.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

A typical day for me is like this... 8 a.m.: small bowl of cereal with very little milk or oatmeal (made with only 1/4 cup quick oats); 10 a.m.: banana; noon: half sandwich or soup and toast; 2-3 p.m.: applesauce, maybe toast or crackers if hungry; supper: whatever I cook, usually low fat, about 1/2-3/4 what a "normal" person would eat; evening: air popped popcorn.Of course, we are all different. Many people on this board cannot tolerate popcorn. So be careful, and consider keeping a journal to find out what foods agree with you and cause the least amount of bloating.


----------

